
What Emails Reveal About Your Performance at Work - adrian_mrd
https://joshbersin.com/2018/10/what-emails-reveal-about-your-performance-at-work/#
======
cimmanom
Do not click this link. There’s a rather evil browser-hijacking ad on the
page.

